# I am looking for people to VC for a ??? person mini guilford



## CornerTwisted (Mar 26, 2022)

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 26, 2022)

this is a reply


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 27, 2022)

I am replying here and not joining the discord.

smh


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 27, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> I am replying here and not joining the discord.
> 
> smh


If you keep shaking your head it's going to fall off abunickabhi.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 27, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> If you keep shaking your head it's going to fall off abunickabhi.


Even if I virtually shake my head.

I am confused.


----------



## Ayce (Mar 27, 2022)

Kael Hitchcock said:


> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
> 
> 
> Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.
> ...


what if i join and reply O.O


----------



## PiKeeper (Apr 3, 2022)

We would really like to have one or two more people, so if you're even decent at any event besides 2x2 3x3 and 4x4 we'd love to have you


----------



## CornerTwisted (Apr 3, 2022)

we need someone fast at 5x5 or mega, prefferably sub-2


----------

